# Butcher Paper - Pink vs Brown & a few different options



## diversification (Feb 1, 2022)

Hi there, I'm going to be buying some butcher paper, and I've googled around, browsed the forum, and read a decent amount.  I'm still left with some questions, so I'm hoping you guys can provide some clarity before I buy.

1. As I understand it, white butcher paper (*like this*) is bleached, and therefore is considered to be inferior to non-bleached paper, so it's best to skip that type, correct?

2. I've seen it mentioned that you want un-treated butcher paper, which makes sense, however I also see indications that the pink stuff has been treated for additional strength, so that leaves me scratching my head.  Also, the Web Restaurant Store advertises a *treated butcher* paper for significantly more money than *the normal stuff*, but based on what I'm reading that actually is NOT what you want, right?

3. Speaking of pink paper, I'm not really sure what the difference is between pink paper (*example 1* and *example 2*) and brown paper (*example*.)  I've seen a few articles that suggest that brown paper is technically "steak paper" which is thinner and will tear more easily, but looking at listings the weight seems to be the same, so I'm not sure if this is simply a myth, or what.   What am I missing here?


I'm thinking that I'll probably grab the pink stuff from the Web Restaurant Store because it still comes out to be by far the best deal with shipping.  Is there anything else I need to consider before buying, or are there other places I could be getting it for less still?


----------



## sandyut (Feb 1, 2022)

You want the pink stuff that is food grade and all that like this.


----------



## xbubblehead (Feb 1, 2022)

I just use unbleached Parchment Paper; works fine, costs less and has many other uses in the kitchen.


----------



## diversification (Feb 1, 2022)

sandyut said:


> You want the pink stuff that is food grade and all that like this.



So unless I'm missing something, this looks pretty much identical to the pink papers I've posted, excluding the one from Web Restaurant Store that's treated. Sounds like I should stay away from that one.  

The next question that still remains is... what's the difference between the brown and pink?  Seems like they're pretty much the same thing. Both butcher paper, both unbleach, unwaxed, and uncoated.  I feel like I'm missing a differentiator, but I'm not sure what it is.


----------



## diversification (Feb 1, 2022)

xbubblehead said:


> I just use unbleached Parchment Paper; works fine, costs less and has many other uses in the kitchen.


Doesn't parchment paper have some silicone in it than can transfer onto the meat? I seem to recall reading that is why people recommend against it...


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 1, 2022)

diversification said:


> So unless I'm missing something, this looks pretty much identical to the pink papers I've posted, excluding the one from Web Restaurant Store that's treated. Sounds like I should stay away from that one.
> 
> The next question that still remains is... what's the difference between the brown and pink?  Seems like they're pretty much the same thing. Both butcher paper, both unbleach, unwaxed, and uncoated.  I feel like I'm missing a differentiator, but I'm not sure what it is.


As long as it’s food grade, unwaxed, nonsilicone, you’re good.


----------



## xbubblehead (Feb 2, 2022)

diversification said:


> Doesn't parchment paper have some silicone in it than can transfer onto the meat? I seem to recall reading that is why people recommend against it...


Yes, the better unbleached paper uses a food safe silicone to make it stick free.  Food safe silicone is just that, food safe.  The paper I use is safe to over 450F.  If there is any transfer to the food surface I'm pretty sure it isn't as dangerous as the smoker environment itself.


----------



## Bytor (Feb 2, 2022)

I use uncoated peach as indicated above.  I also use white coated paper, I think it's also called freezer paper.  I will roll out a  couple of feet of it and place it down on my countertop when I'm working with raw meat.  It helps with the clean up process afterwards.


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 2, 2022)

I have always used the untreated Pink Butcher Paper.  It creates a great Bark on Butt and Briskets.  It gets wet all over when done cooking, but never rips, or soaks through.  Haven't had any issues at all, and I usually get a good deal on Amazon Prime with free shipping.  Just recently got the 24" wide, been using the 18" prior, I admit I didn't know about the 24" before, lol.


----------



## thirdeye (Feb 2, 2022)

The peach paper in the 24" wide is the way to roll. Besides wrapping meat, and draining things like bacon, most counter tops are 24" wide, so it works good for prep.


----------



## nanuk (Feb 3, 2022)

I think the correct answer is "it all depends"

what are you going to use it for?


----------



## xbubblehead (Feb 3, 2022)

The major difference between Pink Paper and Parchment Paper is that Pink Butcher Paper breathes while Parchment Paper is coated and seals in moisture.  If preserving bark is a concern then I would not recommend Parchment Paper, in fact for great bark I would not wrap at all.  I only wrap those cuts where I want to preserve moisture and don't care about bark such as pork shoulder for pulled pork.


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 3, 2022)

I’d like to find a cheap source for just white butcher apple to cover counters eith when cutting meat and applying rub.


----------



## diversification (Feb 3, 2022)

Thanks for the responses everyone.  I think I've made my choice.  The web restaurant store has by-far the best price per sq foot on butcher paper, even after the very heft shipping cost.  

Regarding the difference between brown and pink butcher paper, it doesn't seem like there actually is a difference, or if there is, I can't tell.  I'm sure there are some brown papers that are actually a bit thinner, but that doesn't appear to be the case for the ones I linked from Amazon, and regardless the paper from webrestaurantstore still handily trounces those prices.

I think in addition to the roll, I'm going to grab a Bulman dispenser / cutter.  I haven't actually seen any other brands that make something like those cutters, so it's a matter of price shopping, and Amazon seems to be the winner at the moment.


----------



## nanuk (Feb 3, 2022)

Also, be aware some butcher paper comes with one side laminated with a sealant.    

So you can use it for freezer paper... not good for cooking!


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 3, 2022)

nanuk said:


> Also, be aware some butcher paper comes with one side laminated with a sealant.
> 
> So you can use it for freezer paper... not good for cooking!


That’s exactly the kind I’m going to get to cover counters during prep work.


----------

